
Carl Sagan and Ann Druyan on Science Friday in 1992 - carlosgg
http://www.sciencefriday.com/segments/two-cosmic-explorers-investigate-the-world-within-us/
======
carlosgg
There's a Federation of American Scientists?! Sounds like Star Trek! :-)

[https://fas.org/](https://fas.org/)

